# Tanning a squirrel skin



## NY Hunter 90 (Apr 10, 2007)

I want to know how to tan a squirrel skin. Ive tried but I think I did it wrong


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa woa woa.... first things first, how did you do it? Step by step, what'd you do? What did you use for a tanning solution?


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

i did this with a rabbit but i think it would work the same i just streched out the skin and put salt on the back of it and let it sit


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Have you ever heard of using the mashed up brains of the animal and wood ashes to cure a hide? It has worked great for native americans for hundreds of years. Be sure to scrape the hide and work the solution until the hide is very pliable. Give it a try. :beer:


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

im 13 and my freinds and i tan squirrel hides and its quite easy. first flesh the hide and than boil 1 cup of water and add and beat an egg to the water. lather the skin side with this mixture and soak a small rag our old towl then rap the hide in the towel and let it sit for the night where animals cant get it. the next morning unrap the hide and work the skin over rope or the end of a wooden chair till its dry or not moist strech the hide as much as posible every way (if you dont do this it will not tan properly) then dig a small pit and start a fire then throw rotten punky wood on it. when it starts to smoke lay the hide over somthing to catch the smoke. after about 15 minutes the hide will be done. if you have any questions just ask me.


----------

